# 2011 cruze eco spare tire



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *spare tire* was eliminated on the Eco for "weight reduction" and is just one (of many) things the GM engineers did to get the weight down to 3,009 pounds.

...when the goal is fuel economy, the two main obstacles are: (1) *WEIGHT* which affects how much HP is needed to get the car *moving* in the first place; and (2) *AERODYNAMICS* which affect how much HP is needed to maintain a *speed.*


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

You have a inflation kit for a slow leak and you have roadside assistance in the case of a cataclysmic failure


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

No clue. As you said, Auto ECOs can have the spare and I in fact do.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

As I understand it, in order for Chevy to meet it's 42 mpg rating on its Cruze Eco w/ manual transmission (42 mpg needed to be best in class), it was necessary to not include a spare and associated storage hardware (less weight - higher mpg).

And yes, we have the tire inflation kit, and we can call roadside assistance if we get a blowout, and that's fine as long as Chevrolet makes sure that roadside assistance can guarantee availability of Goodyear 215/55R17 Assurance Fuel Max tires. Searching around the internet shows the 17" version of that tire to be a rare bird. Not even Tirerack posts it.

For what it's worth, my 2007 Mini Cooper S didn't carry a spare either (the tires were runflats though). Only problem was, if you needed one, wherever you went, at least in my city, you'd be told that they're not in stock and must be ordered (minimum of a day's delay). Thus my show of concern here.


----------



## TR-6060 (Mar 17, 2011)

KenJr said:


> And yes, we have the tire inflation kit, and we can call roadside assistance if we get a blowout, and that's fine as long as Chevrolet makes sure that roadside assistance can guarantee availability of Goodyear 215/55R17 Assurance Fuel Max tires. Searching around the internet shows the 17" version of that tire to be a rare bird. Not even Tirerack posts it.


Tire Rack is currently showing the ECO's 215/55R17 Fuel Max tires in stock at $135 each.


----------



## our1vue (Apr 12, 2011)

I know you can't order a spare with the Eco manual, but if you wanted to fix this could you go to the parts department and order a compact spare, the jack, and the tire cover for the Eco automatic and put those in the Eco manual ? I know you would have to remove the pump and the sealant can, but if you have a spare who needs them. Is there some other problem that would stop this plan from working or something that wouldn't fit ? Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

our1vue said:


> I know you can't order a spare with the Eco manual, but if you wanted to fix this could you go to the parts department and order a compact spare, the jack, and the tire cover for the Eco automatic and put those in the Eco manual ? I know you would have to remove the pump and the sealant can, but if you have a spare who needs them. Is there some other problem that would stop this plan from working or something that wouldn't fit ? Thanks


...don't believe there's enough room for the regular mini-spare because of the odd shape/size of the manual Eco's trunk 'wheel well.'


----------



## our1vue (Apr 12, 2011)

So when you order an eco manual, do they use a different body ? I wonder
if the eco automatic is using the regular cruze body (which is why it can have the spare, bigger gas tank, etc). Someone in this forum had a
picture of their eco manual trunk and it did have a round shape well that looks like it would hold a tire. Why would they make a round well if they didn't plan on putting a tire in there ?


----------



## pablowest (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi sir 70AARCUDA. Thanks for the information. I'll try to my best to fit some good sizes.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

back in the mid '60s, my dad ordered a new pontiac parisienne (canadian) and it was delivered with no spare tire. this was not due to gas mileage requirements but because the the tire manufacturer unions were on strike and thus there was a tire shortage. a spare was delivered a few weeks after the strikes were resolved.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi I got a Eco with the MT6 I was looking in the trunk quickly at the inflator kit. I lifted up the black floor trim cover and it looks like the body pan itself is designed for a spare tire but the floor trim cover is designed for the inflator kit. Like I said I took a quick look so I am assuming if you want to put a spare in you could, but you would have to order new floor trim panels, spare tire, mounting brackets, jack etc to make it work. If they did this for weight saving I am surpised they didn't use a one piece moon shape wheel (giving better aerodynamics for better mpg) then the multi spoke wheel they put on the Eco (which for me are nice looking but will be more of a pain to clean)


----------



## our1vue (Apr 12, 2011)

Leo,
Thanks for taking a look. Someone put pictures of their trunk in this forum and it looked like the body pan would take a spare. That is why I asked the question because I wondered if there was something else I couldn't see by looking at the pictures. The only other question would be are the compact spares all the same size no matter what size wheels you get ? 
I also agree about dumping the spoke wheels. Some flat ones being more aerodynamic would work for me. Thanks


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

The same rear compartment pan is used in all models. So you could fit a normal spare in trunk. Now the trim or surrounding materials may give you less room, but those should be able to be modified.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...don't believe there's enough room for the regular mini-spare because of the odd shape/size of the manual Eco's trunck 'wheel well.'


Interesting; I'll have to take a look when I get mine. When I checked out one on the dealer lot, the spare tire well didn't *look* altered except for the inflator being mounted in the forward section of the well.


----------



## our1vue (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm, I like the direction this discussion is going. I can understand GM dropping the tire to save weight and get their MPG up. But you have to wonder how much of a hit it
takes adding a 40lb tire. I can see if if it was outside and messed up the airflow. If they are that concerned about weight, how much do they figure the driver is going to weigh ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's the weight difference:

168# = 3177#(LTZ) - 3009#(Eco M6)


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe the difference in weight between the spare and jack kit -vs- the inflator kit is about 26lbs. I really can't believe that would make much difference in your MPG.

The most curious question is: why isn't a spare an option on the manual transmission? I took a look under the trunk cover and there is a well for a spare tire. The option is $100 on most cruze models. You can probably get a never-used space save spare from a junk yard for $20 and maybe $15 for the jack kit. But, for it to look right, you need to get the proper cover.You could order that from GM, for $68 P/N 95975191 plus lower insulator for another $5 at http://www.gmpartsdirect.com. So you are looking at around the $110 to add a spare with proper cover. That's more than the dealer option at $100, but you supposedly can't get the spare as an option with manual transmission. You also have the tire inflator kit that you wouldn't get if you went with the spare tire option, so that price isn't too bad.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is the inflator located anyways? I just bought a 2012 eco yesterday. I looked in the trunk, but all i had was a big hole...haha


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Eco* Cruze does NOT come with a spare tire, just an airpump and tire-sealant bottle.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

fripple said:


> Where is the inflator located anyways? I just bought a 2012 eco yesterday. I looked in the trunk, but all i had was a big hole...haha


There is a special trunk floor cover for us non-spare tire cars, and there are two little wing-nut type things that secure a special door behind which is the inflator. The inflator is "strapped" in. I've used the normal inflator without the tire sealant. The pump plugs into the cigarette lighter. Takes about 5 mins to inflate a Colorado's spare tire that is completely flat. 



70AARCUDA said:


> *Eco* Cruze does NOT come with a spare tire, just an airpump and tire-sealant bottle.


I'm not sure about 2012, but for the 2011 I believe the Eco MT was the only version that didn't even have an option for a spare.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

BucaMan said:


> There is a special trunk floor cover for us non-spare tire cars, and there are two little wing-nut type things that secure a special door behind which is the inflator. The inflator is "strapped" in. I've used the normal inflator without the tire sealant. The pump plugs into the cigarette lighter. Takes about 5 mins to inflate a Colorado's spare tire that is completely flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about 2012, but for the 2011 I believe the *Eco MT* was the only version that didn't even have an option for a spare.


 ...oops, _mea culpa_, you are correct, the *Eco A6* model has space for a spare tire although one isn't included unless you (or the dealership) ordered it that way.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...oops, _mea culpa_, you are correct, the *Eco A6* model has space for a spare tire although one isn't included unless you (or the dealership) ordered it that way.


I *think* every Cruze except the Eco 6MT could have a spare if ordered as a $100 option.

I wonder if the spare tire/wheel and jack and tire iron are now in the "supply system". I'd be somewhat interested in ordering those items, along with the appropriate flat floor liner from GMPartsDirect if the prices weren't too crazy.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that's what the OP asked and said, and its detrimental result:



Leo said:


> Does anyone know why you can not get a spare tire for the *eco* with *manual transmission* but you can order a spare for the *eco* with *automatic transmission*. According to the dealer the *hole in trunk is a different size*, so if I was to add one later I *couldn't*


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

I have 2012 Cruze Eco with the manual s speed and found that there is a separate cover section for the spare tire opening where the pump unit is stored. It is not listed as an option and the only way I found it was looking through parts pictures for the trunk area. I got one so my trunk floor is flat across the whole are so I can place things in the trunk without them falling into the whole in front of the pump storage. On another note I have done two 200+ mile trips and recorded 50 MPG and yesterday on a 60+ mile trip I recorded 53 MPG. I hope other ECO owners are doing as well. I am certainly enjoying mine.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

savethewave said:


> I have 2012 Cruze Eco with the manual s speed and found that there is a separate cover section for the spare tire opening where the pump unit is stored. It is not listed as an option and the only way I found it was looking through parts pictures for the trunk area. I got one so my trunk floor is flat across the whole are so I can place things in the trunk without them falling into the whole in front of the pump storage. On another note I have done two 200+ mile trips and recorded 50 MPG and yesterday on a 60+ mile trip I recorded 53 MPG. I hope other ECO owners are doing as well. I am certainly enjoying mine.


Where did you find the cover? I've been dreaming up ways to kludge something together.

UPDATE: Hey look, GMpartsdirect has it, $31.18 (#11 on the diagram):

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...595&callout=11&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0

Now why in Sam Hill isn't this included with the car, or offered as an option?


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

I ask Chevrolet the same question. We spend all this money and they can not afford to give this cover. They took away our spare and this does not way enough to reduce the MPG!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

**spare tire cover**
I went ahead and bought it here is the total cost including fees :/

GM Part #*95217750

DescriptionCOVER

Pack Qty 1

Unit Price $30.88

Quantity 1

Core Charge $0.00

SUBTOTAL:$30.88

PROCESSING & HANDLING TOTAL:$12.95

TAXES:$0.00

ORDER TOTAL: $43.83

Plus this is a special order and all special orders are non returnable....

I'll tell you when I get it and how it fits ect...



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

The flat load floor was one of the first mods I did.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow really surprised.
Looks really good with the hole covered 
I'm excited now haha
You go through gmparts online ? If so how long did it take to get to you?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it took less then two weeks to get it. That includes 7 days on a UPS truck across the US.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thanks prob see here next year lol
I probably picked the worst time to order it. 
Week before Christmas and new years the week after. I hate holidays lol jk


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

Another option is go back to your dealer and tell them you feel it should have been included and see if they will provide it as a good faith effort for you as a customer.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I made a cover out of plywood and felt months back that cost next to nothing. There is a thread here somewhere with the details. Anyway, it looks like this:


----------



## rmsls1 (Aug 10, 2011)

My concern without a spare time is what if you have a sidewall damage and the inflator kit has no chance of sealing it. With my luck, it would happen at 12:00am on a Sunday morning. Do you really think the "road side assistance" will have the correct tire, change it with out scaring up my pretty ECO wheels at this time of the day? I doubt you can get one changed at a dealer without them ordering one. That may take a day.


----------



## chris024 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new to Cruzetalk and to the Cruze. I just got a new 2012 Eco 6MT two days ago (loving it!) and I'm wondering about the spare tire issue as well.

After looking at other threads it seems that the compact spare from GM Parts Direct would fit in the trunk (with a different liner of course) but it's hard to find the tire for the compact spare. A local tire place suggested a rather pricy full-size rim w/generic tire, and found one that fits the brakes and bolt pattern for the Eco.

My question: would a full-size spare w/tire fit in the Eco's trunk well, assuming I replace out the liner/inflation kit? If not, what options for a spare are there for us Eco MT drivers? I feel like the dealers wont have anything, say it wont work, or just insist the inflation kit/roadside assistance is all we need.

Thanks for helping me out and sorry for any noobishness in my questions!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I decided against the Cruze Eco partly because of the lack of a spare. The dealer told me it was not possible to put a spare in thE MT Eco.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

If you take out the spare tire inflator and the can of "spare tire goo", there is the same size tire wheel well as Eco's which are ordered with the factory spare. In face somewhere on this forum, someone had his dealer, as a condition of sale, take out the spare tire and wheel from an automatic trans Eco, and place it into his manual trans Eco before he drove off the dealer's lot. Of course, you will then need a jack and tire-changing tools. However, that is what I am going to do.


----------



## jg700 (Dec 31, 2011)

So what exactly is the size of the compact spare? I just purchased a used 2011 Cruze LT with 16 inch wheels. No spare, but I want to convert to one. Thanks!


----------



## tedstiles (Mar 24, 2012)

Why is there so much interest in the spare? Buy a car, take the spare out and store it, drive and take care of your tires for 10 years, then put the spare back into car the day before you sell it. (94.3 % of people call a garage when they get a flat). Why put on a sissy spare, go to a garage and fix/replace defective tire and switch it back? Avoid the sissy spare for the life of your vehicle. Call the garage. How many flats have you had in the last many years? It's been at least 20 years for me and I'm not lucky, I'm average, but I do take care of the tires and pressure AND replace them when one should. No everyone complain that this doesn't work for them.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

You never know when you're going to run over a nail and get a flat. It's there for insurance. I've been in no accidents (knock on wood) since 2003. Should I drop car insurance?


----------



## rioirta91784 (Jun 3, 2012)

What is wrong with ordering a ( compact spare tide and scissor jack ) and putting them in the trunk like you would for luggage?


----------



## sealegs (Sep 24, 2012)

I had 2011 Cruze Eco with manual trans. I bought a full size tire and wheel for it and it went right in the trunk well. No problem. I have sense sold this car but still have the spare tire and wheel. Any buyers?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

sealegs said:


> I had 2011 Cruze Eco with manual trans. I bought a full size tire and wheel for it and it went right in the trunk well. No problem. I have sense sold this car but still have the spare tire and wheel. Any buyers?


What wheel do you have?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I installed the full [URL="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html]GM Spare[/URL] tire stack in my ECO MT. I call HOGWASH on the fuel economy impact of the spare tire. I filled up yesterday and the pump to pump measured MPG was 42.4 MPG, slightly higher than my lifetime average of 42.3 MPG.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see where adding 50-60 lbs would increase your track times but I also doubt that it would decrease your mpg very much.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I were at a track I'd probably take the spare tire, trunk linings, and rear seats out.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Correction to above.. The Eco manual's wheel well is identical to that in the Eco automatic. I know this because I purchased on the 'net a mini-spare from an automatic that was totaled. I then purchased a wheel wheel cover and a couple of other parts at discount from GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts, and I now have the identical set up that GM provides in the ECo auto. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Bearfuss (Jul 22, 2011)

and if you live in a place with no roadside assistance like I do, then your sunk if you get a blow out. I was told I could get a 16" compact spare, but common sense tells me if I drive with one 17" and one 16", there goes the drive train. I am contemplating buying an extra tire just in case.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bearfuss - take a look at the GM Spare Tire thread linked in my sig for the information on the parts needed.


----------



## socalcruzin (May 7, 2015)

My car didn't come with a spare, or a tire inflation kit. Just a jack and a lug wrench.


----------

